# Wie erstelle ich eine css datei, oder kann mir einer eine css Datei erstellen



## Jack iZ BaQ (1. Februar 2004)

Sorry leute das ich hier so Ahnungslos frage, aber von css habe ich leider null Ahnung und wollte euch um hilfe bitten.

hier die Frage:



> also,...
> ich hab ne shoutbox fürs forum angemeldet,...
> und jetzt mach ich ne neuerung beim form,...
> leider sieht das design vonner shoutbox dem forum garnicht ähnlich,...
> ...



Falls ihr mehr Info's braucht sagt bitte bescheid


----------



## noopen (1. Februar 2004)

*selfhtml teamone >> CSS 

Zum Einstieg half mir pers. diese Seite sehr 

Eine weitere Nürtzliche Seite... *

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen nutze einfach die SUCHE-Funktion hier, da findet man auch alles was das Herz begehrt...

Wenn du eine Shoutbox von Shoutbox.de oder .com hast kannst du dann einfach die URL zur CSS-Datei einfügen und fertig - jedoch musst du nachsehen, wie diese ihre CSS gestalteten und dich dann anpassen. Also im Grunde deren nehmen und dann umbauen...

Falls es dir nicht hilft, bitte nochmal genauer posten ;o)

LG noopen


----------



## Fabian (1. Februar 2004)

Es gibt ein schoenes Programm zum erstellen der Style Sheets.

Bradsoft Topstyle 

Schau's dir mal an.


----------

